# Sportcast Nationals If it rains



## bob (Jan 26, 2001)

We will do everything we can to start practice on Friday as soon as possiable.
Don't drive onto field [RUNWAY] if it is rainning on Friday.
On Saturday and Sunday we will make every effort to cast.My only concern will be lightning or damage from trucks to the runway.These runways are designed to drain without leaving puddles or lots of mud so lets hope that is true. Please be very careful about driving onto the field. We will be casting with the wind on Friday and probably the same on Saturday from the hanger end of the field.Be there at 9 am on Saturday .My cell phone no. is 301-437-3046. I will also leave word at the Sommers Cove Motel about times ect.
I CAN'T SAY IT ENOUGH.PLEASE BE CAREFUL DRIVING ONTO THE FIELD.
Have a safe trip.
BOB


----------

